
Free EBooks on Design, Data, Software, Web Development and Business - yitchelle
http://www.openculture.com/2017/01/download-243-free-ebooks-on-design-data-software.html
======
woliveirajr
> [http://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/20-python-
> libraries-...](http://www.oreilly.com/programming/free/20-python-libraries-
> you-arent-using-but-should.csp)

I love to find those tips for Python. Doesn't matter what people think of
enterprise-level of softwares, sometimes a small python lib comes and saves
the day, giving enought room to someone (more qualified than me) deal with the
real solution.

